# After clean out day we currently have....



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

After clean out day, sexing everyone and taking pregnant does away i seem to be having a baby over load!

Its the same as men, male mice seem to be more ...... in the summer. Everytime i put a female near my Satin buck or Self stud buck they seem to sweel within seconds.

So currently in the shed as of 11pm Saturday i have 2 litters of pinkies, 2 litters of fuzzies, and 8!!! pregnant does.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It all sounds like great fun for you in the near future! Congratulations will soon be in order, and then again, and again and again...


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Oooohhhh.... fun fun fun! Lots of bubs!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hah! At one point right after an import I did, I had eighteen litters at once. It was headache-worthy, but fun!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh boy... Well, that's why they say breed like mice... And my parents gave me trouble for have three pregnant at once!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow, I do good to have 3 litters at once,lol


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I don't normally get this happen, its not unusual for say 2 litters and 2/3 pregnancys. But to have so many at once! Now i have one doe with each buck to keep them company until we have a bit of calm


----------

